# Diabetic and Vegertain Christmas HELP!!!



## PhoebeC (Dec 16, 2008)

Its mine and my boyfriend first christmas in our house.

I want to cook something nice and tastey, and a bit different.
I dont really like nuts and hate cabbage.
Its the main i am struggling with.
Most puddings can be made low sugar and with vegi gelatin. so that part is easy. And im great at puddings too haha.

Please help???


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Phoebe, I'm vegetarian too. In fact after this Christmas I will be going vegan which I'm very excited about!

You said you want to cook something different, so I'm guessing you don't mean the traditional Christmas roast? If you do decide to do something like that, nut roasts are a good option - they don't really taste of nuts, it's more like a block of stuffing with a nutty texture. Quorn/Linda McCartney do faux-chicken roasting joints that are nice if you like meat substitutes.

If you want to do something totally different to a roast I think a winter vegetable pie would be wonderful. Lots of nice vegetables like carrots, parsnips, beans (for all your festive protein needs) with some nice vegetable stock and covered in a cheesy breadcrumb crust. That's probably what I would do for Christmas in a veggie household. Unfortunately I live with an omni so I'll probably have the roast without the turkey and meat gravy. 

Or a veggie toad-in-the-hole with Linda McCartney sauages, served with potatoes and vegetables. 

If you want to be REALLY different you could do a vegetable thai curry. Just fry up the veg of your choice - I usually go for brocolli, cauliflower, peas and onions - then add a tablespoon of thai curry sauce, a tin of coconut milk. Simmer for 15 - 20 minutes and serve with rice.


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 17, 2008)

My step Dad bad a vegi wellington last year using quorn orast and vegi bacon it was well yum.
I am not really into meat substitues.

Thanks for the ideas. I was thinking about doing a pie, Cheese pies are so yum.
xxx


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 17, 2008)

How about caulflour cheese? You cook the cauliflour and can either make a proper cheese or cheese and onion sauce, or for lower carb version sprinkle with grated cheese and serve with salad or boiled potatoes.

For variation try also using wholemeal macaroni and do a layer of macaroni and a layer of tomatoe. Again either make a proper sauce or melt cheese over the cooked pasta.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Poebe C, how did you get on with the vegie cooking over Christmas. I know what you mean about meat substitutes.

I don't eat meat because I don't like it, so wont touch things pretending to be meat but are not


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 8, 2009)

I like some meat subs, like bangers with beans haha.

We had a nice mushroom pie in the end, it was huge , i was eating it for days afterwards.

The pudding went wrong but i couldnt miss Doctor who haha.
Thanks for your help.
xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 10, 2009)

Very good idea., its in a book at my mums, when i go i will get it. haha
xx


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 12, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I don't eat meat because I don't like it, so wont touch things pretending to be meat but are not



Not everyone goes vegetarian because they don't like meat. I think mock meats are really useful for people transitioning, or moving straight from a meat-based diet. It can stop cravings and stop new vegetarians feel like they're "missing out" on something.

Like everything though, they should be used in moderation. I use mock meats perhaps once a week when I'm feeling too lazy to cook some whole foods.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess it is all a matter of taste. I have problems handling real meatraw anyway, and have a Queens Award for the things I do just to avoid handling the stuff when I cook for everyone else...


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 13, 2009)

I couldnt cook it for anyone else, when i had kids i will let them eat it but my partner will have to cook it or them. I can not stand the stuff.
He has started eating meat again, i never could its digusting. 
But i like some subsistutes like bangers and mince is good, i like vegi bugers too.
xxx


----------

